# First Army: Iron Snakes



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey all

im new to the tabletop version of Warhammer 40k and have got the AOBR box set and have chosen the Iron Snakes from my first army as the colour scheme is brilliant and the story and fluff behind them i like too. Also the customisation of them will be cool too.

As the Snakes have shields and javelins i have ordered some for my models but cannot decide if they should go on the back together or in the hands / on the bolters, i have made a mock-up of what the back mounted ones would look like tell me what you think :biggrin:

(P.s dont worry im not actually using cocktail sticks and bits of plastic thats jsut to show the idea!)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Mix them up, have some on the backs, have some holding them with the bolter slung. Mix it up a bit. Going to be watching this, they should be interesting!


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Much agreed! varity is the spice of life!


----------



## jlaughter001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Agreed, I'd mix it up as much as possible. I bought AOBR myself, and one of the reasons I chose the Orks (and sold the Space Marines) is because of how easily customizable and diverse they are. Granted, Marines are obviously a lot more regimented and uniform, diversity does nothing but help the look and feel of your army on the board, IMO.


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

great thanks guys, help from the wise always appreciated!


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Personally I would go for mounted shields on the arms similar to the concept used on the Marine Command sprue.

















Otherwise the shields will be getting in the way all the time. As for the Javelin maybe something similar to those used by Predators...ie. retractable for easy stowage.


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

Well it just says a variant of a Sea Lance so was thinking sort of something permanent, will work it out


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

Right ive finished the Dreadnought took me about 3 and half hours lol as its my first ever warhammer model / painting go easy on me haha

i also noticed the few little areas that needed touching up and have done that


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would recommend thinning your paints a little bit. Looks really good for your first model and the fact it only took 3 hours to paint him. I would work on highlighting techniques next .


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

the trouble im having is the paint isnt sticking that well over the black undercoat


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

What are you using as primer? If you put a few thin coats on it it should help the paint to stick better.


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

its the Undercoat Black paint from GW, am going to buy the spray when i get paid to make life easier lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would stay away from the GW brand.


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

What would you recommend?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I know I use Krylon which is a standard primer here in the States. I would ask around about a good primer or search the forums, I know it has been brought up a few times here.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

i like the idea but, maybe shop around for some shields, look at different types of models from other games and maybe find a really cool one. great idea tho, look forward to this


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dread looks good for your first model.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

managed to get 2 of my marines painted so far tonight, they are just awaiting the shields and jav's that i have got on order.

I probably need to go over the shoulder pads again when i have a thinner brush or a steadier hand imo


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

Right my shields and javelins have come yay! Also managed to get a few others done as not got a great deal of time for this but doing as fast as possible lol.

just need to get some flesh coloured paint to finish the captain


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

a very overdue update on this army its now at a glorious 1650 pts!


----------



## cobra.commander (May 8, 2010)

WOW! Those guys look very nice. Did you freehand the snake symbol. If you're an new at this as you say you are, good job!


----------



## superXz (Mar 24, 2011)

no the symbols are a decal sheet from bell of lost souls and yeah this is my first army. next project is orks, building off the AOBR box set


----------

